# Temp tag suppliers.



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi , being new to this I am trying to avoid burnt hands or the usual metal thermometer for the milk jug and notice that the odd post mentions Temp Tags so please can somebody point me in the right place for these or a good alternative ? Thank you.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Bella Barista is one source. Take a look on their website.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Bella Barista: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=temptag

Rave: https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/brewing-equipment/products/temptags

Both forum advertisers / supporters

Hope of help

John


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I supplely cafes with temp tags and others. Feel free to message me if you've got any enquiries.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks All, both Rave & Bella B. are showing no stock on their sites .


----------

